# Twiggs county lease on ebay



## cjbullet (Dec 7, 2005)

Found this while looking on ebay. Its a 200 acre tract in Twiggs county, GA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hunting-Lease-D...ryZ14110QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Donkeytoe (Dec 7, 2005)

it says it has been leased to the same person for several years.....I wonder if the guy knows he might be looking for a new place to hunt next year because somebody paid top dollar on ebay - sight unseen??


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 7, 2005)

If my math is correct, that would be $8,000 for 200acres? for the buy it now price and $3,000 for the starting bid. That is   .  Say's bid per acre price.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 7, 2005)

A starting price of $15/acre and a "buy it now" price of $40/acre.  I don't believe there is any lease in the entire country worth $40/acre and $15 / acre is on the high side.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 7, 2005)

They should throw in the mineral and timber rights for that kind of money.


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 9, 2005)

It says "shipping is available"  How much would it be for 200acres?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 20, 2005)

BOWHUNTER! said:
			
		

> If my math is correct, that would be $8,000 for 200acres? for the buy it now price and $3,000 for the starting bid. That is   .  Say's bid per acre price.



I guess that's why there were no bidders on it


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 21, 2005)

someone must have leased it cause the seller has pulled the "item for sale"


----------

